# Charly BISS today



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

We went to a specialty show today and Charly got BISS !!
The judge was Mikael Nilsson from Sweden. He will be judging Toy's at PCA this year.

Well we are super happy with our boy !!!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

oooooo lovely!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Big Congratulations to you and Charly, Winnon!! Woohoo! What a nice win!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Many congratulations - what a beautiful boy he is.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations Charly and Winnow! Beautiful spoo!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

A big congrats on your win,Charly is lovley!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

He is wonderful...congratulations!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh man Charly looks fantastic! D
Way to go Disa!!!


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Dear Winnow;
A big congratulations! A very beautiful boy and his colour is gorgeous.


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow he's fabulous!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS Winnow & Charly!!!!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

that's wonderful!! he is gorgeous - congrats to charly and YOU !!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Disa...I hope you know how incredibly proud I am of you both!!! WAY TO GO!!! Charly is stunning, and boy, was he ever nice to pass his genes on! I cannot believe how much Quincy looks like him! A wonderful accomplishment and a moment you won't soon forget!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Disa...I hope you know how incredibly proud I am of you both!!! WAY TO GO!!! Charly is stunning, and boy, was he ever nice to pass his genes on! I cannot believe how much Quincy looks like him! A wonderful accomplishment and a moment you won't soon forget!


cherie, is this quincy's dad?


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Jessie's Mom said:


> cherie, is this quincy's dad?


Yes this is his daddy 

And Askur is Quincy's brother he was second best male with his second CC.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Winnow said:


> Yes this is his daddy
> 
> And Askur is Quincy's brother he was second best male with his second CC.


winnow, you must be thrilled to have so many of your pups achieving so much recognition. quincy is amazing and now i can see why!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

NICE WIN!!

Congratulations.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations Winnow and Charly!! :cheers2: I just love that full beautiful tail!
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

WAY TO GO, CHARLY!!! Congrats Winnow, to both of you! I am very happy for you. Charly is just gorgeous!


----------

